# Can Anyone in SI New Zealand help



## TBurt (Feb 28, 2015)

hi

can anyone help or no anyone who could help me with a volunteer milling job I have

for the raincliff scout camp out back of pleasant point near timaru, I after seeing this idea after a trip to Canada as part of the committee going to build a giant table that will seat 40 plus kids, the plan is the top is/will to be one piece and be 10m long 1.3m wide and 6 inch thick, with one piece bench seats.
I was going to mill this myself with my own gear as I was going to upsize in the current gear I have, but due to me creating a business for myself I have no longer the money to put towards this as it has been prioritised elsewhere. I can only to a 850mm cut as of current 
I will need to do a cut of at least 1.4m can anybody help us ?
and can I please ask (not to sound rude) if you do want to help do it for a very low cost or for free as this is for kids and is a club run totally on volunteer's


Thanks Tristan


----------



## BobL (Feb 28, 2015)

something like this?


This is an 80ft log table at the Calgary kids hospital - it was made by a local milling company

Even one the size you refer to will need some serious lifting gear so its not the sort of thing a DIYer can take on very easily.


----------



## TBurt (Feb 28, 2015)

BobL said:


> something like this?
> View attachment 407639
> 
> This is an 80ft log table at the Calgary kids hospital - it was made by a local milling company
> ...


----------



## TBurt (Feb 28, 2015)

yes pretty much along those lines, we will use slabs as legs

lifting is not a problem, we will use multiple tractors who local farmers whom have happily said yes help to lift and shift each slab at milling site, these are to be loaded onto a semi truck wich a local transport company has kindly donated its time and use for free. at table site another multiple tractors are to lift slabs off truck and into place.
I have thought very seriously about this and think and hope I have most things sorted


----------



## TBurt (Feb 28, 2015)

so far this old man pine log is the only this semi suitable I have found to do the job


----------



## Boon (Feb 28, 2015)

TBurt said:


> so far this old man pine log is the only this semi suitable I have found to do the job



Is that pinus radiata ??
Don't expect it to last long untreated it will rot pretty quick specially the outer soft wood. Painted or treated should see 5 years before it starts to decay. Problem is where end grain or splits form and water gets in. A hard wood for the effort it will require to complete your project would be better.....from experience. Pine works very well indoors.


----------



## TBurt (Mar 1, 2015)

i would prefer macrocarpa but I cant find one suitable, legs are going to be macro regardless, but from everyone I/we have spoken to about it and all research I have done they say due to its age old man pine is going to be fit for purpose anyway due to as it gets older specially over 30 years it changes whole dynamics of tree and becomes far more dense and gummy thus more durable even the younger softwoods, yes pine is crap specially forested pine that is used in construction is terrible unless treated pretty much would be fully rotten in a couple years in this situation, hence why they don't want trees to get that old as they cant treat those timbers easily thus same as a hard wood. correct me if im wrong. table will be treated regularly with oil and will possibly be covered in near future, yes a hard wood would be best but in reality in nz sourcing it is just not practical so we have had to weigh up the pros and cons, untreated oldman pine lasts easily 25 plus years in average nz conditions if not touching the ground, so we believe with basic treatment outside like this it should last up to 20 years, but please do give your opinions. I also understand that in different country's trees of same variety due to growing conditions vary greatly in suitability.


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeap. The old pines will last plenty long enough, especially if legs are mac. Quite a bit of difference between sub-30 year old plantation radiata and older growth pines, in NZ, from a durability standpoint. Which is just as good because the thing that makes the old pines reasonably durable is the same thing that stops them taking CCA treatment ;-)


----------



## Boon (Mar 1, 2015)

You are right up off the ground is best, under cover better but in your case probably not possible. Wonder if there is a way to seal all joints where water can seep in and not evaporate. 
Base of the tree is most gummy the ones I have cut the sap leaches out of pockets in the wood. As for treating personally I wont use radiata and can not give advice.
Here it is similar to Aukland in latitude and climate. Have seen those big monster pines you get Rotorua way. Pines here are 30 plus, grow tall but the diameter is not so great like N.Z. perhaps more resin inside.
All the best with the project, pictures of the progress would be great


----------



## steve easy (Mar 2, 2015)

Yep pics would be great. I have milled a bit of contorta, give it quarter of an hour after taking a board off and it looks like theres a heavy dew on it. Learnt to wear gloves pretty quickly.


----------



## TBurt (Mar 2, 2015)

I will be taking heaps of photos of the project as it progresses so ill will post those up for ya's to follow, just got to mill it


----------



## TBurt (Apr 4, 2015)

plans


----------



## TBurt (Apr 4, 2015)

leg timber (one tree spare and if not needed milled into a few slabs as appreciation of donation)
to be milled soon


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 4, 2015)

This big table will move. Are you trying to eliminate that or work with and allow for it? Even the legs will move.

Are the legs in full contact with the ground/concrete or suspended slightly above and bearing on the feet bolts/brackets(if checked in a bit), or slightly curved on the bottom to form three feet with slight arches in between? No point inviting decay if don't have to. You could investigate some proprietary brackets like bowmac brackets for this or come up with home made. 

Looks like a really cool project. Can't wait for all the pics and a video or three.


----------



## TBurt (Apr 4, 2015)

I no it will move, its bit of a hard one other than bolting the crap out of it, I just want to stop it twisting if it does. it doesn't have to be perfect tho more just do the job of seating kids
im planning on holding the table in the air if possible, hence massive bolts will have to have a further 2 plus ton if loaded with kids


----------



## TBurt (Apr 19, 2015)

slabbing out table legs


----------



## Boon (Apr 19, 2015)

you've been busy, progress is looking good


----------



## TBurt (May 3, 2015)

abit more work done this wknd, completed 2 of the 4 legs, hopefully get the other 2 next wknd and begin excavation of pad site wknd after! its amazing how much time the legs alone suck up time I think the legs alone will be about 10-12 hrs each time they are installed/finished


----------



## Boon (May 3, 2015)

like the way you have setup the guide in the second picture, if it were me I would have fixed it on either end which would not have been as stable like what you have done


----------



## TBurt (May 3, 2015)

yup the main reason I done it that way was I didn't have much to fix to, but this is how I usually do it but I fix to boards to each side of slab and cut just bellow it its quick to set up and doesn't move/ thus accurate, this time however I didn't have boards long and straight enough so I used my alloy milling rails, they took longer to set up


----------



## TBurt (May 17, 2015)

table pad/ foundations prep


----------



## KiwiBro (May 17, 2015)

Gotta love the way Kiwis do things, when we need diggers, compacters, earth works and to put down foundations and pads for....a table. Can't wait to see this done and I hope everyone appreciates the effort.


----------



## Creeker (May 17, 2015)

Huge project TBurt, that much hard work in what is probably a one off table is deserving of a roof to prolong its life span.

An early decision could see post saddles sited in the slab prior to when it's poured. (Just a suggestion  ) 

Kudos for taking it on for kids


----------



## rarefish383 (May 17, 2015)

I second the pavilion style top. Even if it's prepped for a future project. I sold an old Homelite to a bloke down your way. He laughed at the picture I sent of the saw sitting in 6" of snow. Said it was 98* down his way. Those scouts might like a little shade while doing some hot dogs on the barby, Joe.


----------



## KiwiBro (May 17, 2015)

We won't need photos of this thing done. We'll be able to see it on Google Earth soon enough.


----------



## TBurt (May 18, 2015)

we are going to put some form of cover/shade over the table in the future! and yes we have thought about making allowances for a cover now but as for what we going to do we are not sure yet so we decided be almost pointless making allowances for it in the slab as what ever we do will it be wrong, added to that because of its size any cover unless a shade cloth on poles it has to comply with building regulations further complicating things, got to watch the $$$$$$$ so its just one step at a time


----------



## TBurt (Jul 11, 2015)

after delay's with weather today we finally poured concrete not that the sub zero temperatures today are helping cure the concrete and with the help onsite it was decided to drop the first of two tree's threatening the building as this one was rotten inside and been dropping sizable limbs. photos soon


----------



## Boon (Jul 11, 2015)

was wondering how you were going with it. Looking forward to the pics


----------



## TBurt (Jul 11, 2015)

photo's


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 11, 2015)

I didn't realize it got that cold in New Zealand.

How did you guys do the pour, heated blankets? Around here unless it "HAS" to be done, concrete wouldn't get poured in that cold of weather.



TBurt said:


> after delay's with weather today we finally poured concrete not that the sub zero temperatures today are helping cure the concrete and with the help onsite it was decided to drop the first of two tree's threatening the building as this one was rotten inside and been dropping sizable limbs. photos soon


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 11, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I didn't realize it got that cold in New Zealand.
> 
> How did you guys do the pour, heated blankets? Around here unless it "HAS" to be done, concrete wouldn't get poured in that cold of weather.


Accelerator admixture in the concrete, I would guess.


----------



## TBurt (Jul 11, 2015)

it was -8 when we poured, defiantly not the best conditions. yes it has a accelerator in it, as soon as sun is onto it temp rises up to around 4-7 by midday .
I was troweling it off today 32hrs after we poured so not the best. then covered


----------



## TBurt (Jul 13, 2015)

slowest drying conditions ever 56 hours later I was just able to trowel off the the penis some cheeky bugger drew in, set at one end just abit green at one end where its getting all day shade.


----------



## Yellowbeard (Jul 13, 2015)

TBurt said:


> slowest drying conditions ever 56 hours later I was just able to trowel off the the penis some cheeky bugger drew in, set at one end just abit green at one end where its getting all day shade.



I was sitting here swearing that must have been a typo, and then wondering if it was some obscure Kiwi reference used in concrete finishing until I finally got my brain back in gear and got to the end of the sentence. Man I need to get back down there. LOVE your country.


----------



## Boon (Jul 15, 2015)

Yellowbeard said:


> I was sitting here swearing that must have been a typo, and then wondering if it was some obscure Kiwi reference used in concrete finishing until I finally got my brain back in gear and got to the end of the sentence. Man I need to get back down there. LOVE your country.



could start a new fad if you tell too many people......concreting will never be the same a again , I'll opt for pavers


----------



## TBurt (Aug 5, 2015)

finished off the other two off the legs in wknd, now in shed to be oiled with Wattyl forest wood.
leg/concrete brackets made, once oiled ill drill and put all brackets on timber ready to be bolted down onto concrete just before we place top.
ill be out at site again this coming wknd working on landscaping, levelling out soil up to against pad so when tractors place there front wheels on its level and make finishing soil easier at finish. then its onto milling the top  
after pad went down local media are starting to take abit of notice now and I have had a few phone calls so that's good. 
got a few more photos that was taken so ill get them up


----------



## TBurt (Aug 22, 2015)

photos


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 22, 2015)

They breed everything so tough down South that even the grass can grow back through a concrete slab and before you know it you can't even see the concrete and have to ramset the table feet to the sod with the biggest charges you can find - the same ones used to stun the silage rats so you can make a break for it before they come to.


----------



## TBurt (Aug 22, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> They breed everything so tough down South that even the grass can grow back through a concrete slab and before you know it you can't even see the concrete and have to ramset the table feet to the sod with the biggest charges you can find - the same ones used to stun the silage rats so you can make a break for it before they come to.



im slowly getting there


----------



## TBurt (Dec 5, 2015)

bolting legs


----------



## TBurt (Dec 5, 2015)

day 2 milling, day one setting up straight edge photos cant find atm


----------



## TBurt (Dec 5, 2015)

sunday day 3 part 1


----------



## TBurt (Dec 5, 2015)

day 3 part 2


----------



## TBurt (Dec 5, 2015)

day 3 part 3


----------



## TBurt (Dec 5, 2015)

still lots to do oiling top as it drys, grind some bolts off, build fence and paths, and a cover


----------



## TBurt (Dec 5, 2015)

few more random photos,


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 6, 2015)

brilliant. tks for documenting and posting.


----------



## TBurt (Dec 6, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> brilliant. tks for documenting and posting.


hopefully you can have a look at it someday !!


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 6, 2015)

Tks. One day I'll be able to escape the lunatic fringe in the NI.


----------



## TBurt (Dec 6, 2015)

I wont be doing a project this big anytime soon again haha, couldn't have done it without all the help and support of others, last few days took a lot of organising and there a was quite a few people! we have done the big and hard stuff now its about finishing and protecting it for the future.


----------



## Creeker (Dec 6, 2015)

Wow !  - excellent project well done TB.


----------



## TBurt (Dec 7, 2015)

Creeker said:


> Wow !  - excellent project well done TB.


thanks, hope the community appreciates it!
first person to carve there name into it is going to be dead! haha


----------



## TBurt (Dec 10, 2015)

http://www.stuff.co.nz/timaru-heral...etre-long-tree-table-for-Raincliff-Scout-Camp


----------

